# Oldest WW2 veteran dies.



## IKE (Dec 28, 2018)

112 year old Richard Overton was the oldest living WW2 veteran......he stated that the key to his long life was smoking cigars and drinking whiskey. 

Thank you for your service Richard and may you RIP.







https://www.kjrh.com/news/local-news/nations-oldest-world-war-ii-vet-dies-in-texas-at-age-112


----------



## Falcon (Dec 28, 2018)

I  was  IN  that  war  as a bomber  pilot.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2018)

My father was in Normandy .. R.I.P. Richard Overton. He lived a long life - hope it was a good life.


----------



## chic (Dec 28, 2018)

What a life he must have lived. RIP.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 28, 2018)

So long Warrior...Thank you for your service. RIP


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 28, 2018)

This gets me thinking of a former neighbor who was at Pearl Harbor.  He moved to another part of the neighborhood, but I have not seen him around in years.  Have no way of knowing if he is still around, or in a nursing home or something.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 28, 2018)

Thank you Richard Overton. RIP, sir.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bravo Zulu, Richard.  Go with God.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2018)

Much respect and thanks, rest in peace Mr. Overton.


----------



## oldman (Dec 30, 2018)

He takes with him a lot of history and great stories. 
RIP, Richard Overton


----------



## oldman (Dec 30, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I  was  IN  that  war  as a bomber  pilot.



Maybe you can beat his age and set a new record.


----------



## rgp (Jan 1, 2019)

R.I.P. Mr Overton.

Glad you were on our side.


Wonder if that Thompson is a 'souvenir' ?


----------



## JimW (Jan 4, 2019)

Rest In Peace Mr. Overton. Thank you for your service.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 11, 2019)

Rest in peace.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 23, 2019)

Falcon said:


> I  was  IN  that  war  as a bomber  pilot.


Yes you were and our nation owes you at least gratitude. You (and millions of others) put their lives on the line to save the world and we owe you big time.  (Salute)


----------



## Victor (Mar 25, 2019)

Isn't it incredulous that he was 112?
I really do not think humans live that long ever.


----------

